# 주사



## flawlesschanyong

주사 means injection normally so what does it means when when talking about alcohol?Thanks
e.g of it being used
특별히 주사 없어요, 술 잘먹어요


----------



## vientito

it means being drunk and started getting incoherent in the way you speak.  you will know from context which sense it takes.  another way to say this is 술주정

I just looked it up in dictionary.  Both are written as 주사 but their original hanjas are totally different words


----------



## Kross

I agree with vientito on the point that 주사(injection) is totally different from 주사(alcohol) in meaning and Chinese characters even though they use the same Korean letters. 주사(alcohol) implys negative meanings such as fighting with others or a company , destroying things around him/her, or something like violent things after being drunk. There are cute and soft 주사 like sleeping in a corner in a bar. Another common 주사 that pops up in my mind right now is to call ex-girlfriends/boyfriend and cry and say to meet up again. The bigger problme is a 주사er doesn't remember what happened last night in the next morning. -_-;;


----------



## flawlesschanyong

Ahhh,okay I understand now but which of those meanings would apply in this sentence 특별히 주사 없어요, 술 잘먹어요


----------



## Kross

‘특별한(히X) 주사 없어요. 술 잘 먹어요’ sounds native and natural. 특별한 주사 here means anything of them above. So it could vary from violent habits to mild ones. 특별한 주사 없어요 means that I don’t have bad drinking habits you had better know before drinking. 술 잘 먹어요 literally means I drink much. But it is better to translate it to ‘I have good drinking manners’ to fit the flow of the context.


----------



## idialegre

I think perhaps  술 잘 먹어요 would be best translated as "I can hold my liquor," meaning, "I handle alcohol well," or "I can drink alcohol without losing control of myself."


----------



## Stassri

Kross said:


> ‘특별한(히X) 주사 없어요. 술 잘 먹어요’ sounds native and natural. 특별한 주사 here means anything of them above. So it could vary from violent habits to mild ones. 특별한 주사 없어요 means that I don’t have bad drinking habits you had better know before drinking. 술 잘 먹어요 literally means I drink much. But it is better to translate it to ‘I have good drinking manners’ to fit the flow of the context.



특별히 주사 없어요 sounds okay to me.


----------



## chemnerd

Stassri said:


> 특별히 주사 없어요 sounds okay to me.



Same. Either 특별히 주사는 없어요. or 주사는 특별히 없어요. sounds fine to me.


----------



## Kross

I didn't mean the original example sentnece is wrong. But if you feel that way, sorry about that. And this is what 국립국어원 asnswers to my question. 

‘특별한 주사는 없어요’가 더 자연스러운 표현인 것으로 보입니다. ‘다들 주사가 있는데 나만 특별히 주사가 없다’와 같은 맥락에서는 ‘특별히’가 어울리지만 제시하신 맥락에서는 그렇지 않습니다. #*표현* 

The link is here. (https://twitter.com/urimal365/status/359848214662365186)


----------



## chemnerd

Kross said:


> ‘특별한 주사는 없어요’가 더 자연스러운 표현인 것으로 보입니다. ‘다들 주사가 있는데 나만 특별히 주사가 없다’와 같은 맥락에서는 ‘특별히’가 어울리지만 제시하신 맥락에서는 그렇지 않습니다. #*표현*
> 
> The link is here. (https://twitter.com/urimal365/status/359848214662365186)



The answer from 국립국어원 twitter is ridiculous. Then, how do they say '특별히 아픈 데는 없어요. 건강한 편이에요'?


----------

